# SNES Playstation Prototype!



## DjoeN (Jul 3, 2015)

Man, i would love to add this to my collection 

Snes Playstation CDROM Addon ProtoType found


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 3, 2015)

Whut the hells it doing in the kitchen ?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2015)

Amazing, it's beautiful 

edit:


Digital.One.Entity said:


> Whut the hells it doing in the kitchen ?


Didn't you read the article, it plays SNES cartridges and SNES cds and makes toast.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 3, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Whut the hells it doing in the kitchen ?


I feel like you edited or I misread. Oh well. Unimportant, really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like a nice piece. I would not mind pulling one apart to see what makes it tick. Also 7.6V.... ah the 90's.



Digital.One.Entity said:


> Whut the hells it doing in the kitchen ?



I do not know about you but my kitchen has nice lighting and a table I can get shots from all sorts of angles on.

Speaking of pictures the source has higher res versions if you click on the images.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## TecXero (Jul 3, 2015)

A neat little piece of gaming history, though I can't imagine wanting one. The disc player would be all but useless, as I doubt there are any prototype games for it, beyond the disc with it (assuming the disc is a game). I hope that thing is taken apart, studied, then shipped off to a museum or something. Bit of a shame most things like that were simply thrown away.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 3, 2015)

Yups, but back in the days it was like that, always trashed!
Today it would be crushed :/


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2015)

It should be donated to a video game museum!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2015)

TAKE ALL MY MONEY!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 3, 2015)

Would love to have it but that yellowed part just UGH!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 3, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Would love to have it but that yellowed part just UGH!


It's weird how the front is yellow but back isn't


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It's weird how the front is yellow but back isn't


yeah he made a video showing it off, the front plastic is separate, which would explain that being the only yellowed section



Cyan said:


> It should be donated to a video game museum!


yeah i doubt it, it will more than likely end up in some douches private collection never to be seen again

fingers crossed it does manage to end up in a museum though, if ever there was anything that belongs in a video game museum its that


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought it was "Play Station" when it was being developed jointly, then it become "PlayStation" when sony did their own thing.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2015)

yes, that's what it was. I guess they just removed the space, but there's still an upper case S at Station.

The guy on the video seems clueless and don't even understand what it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2015)

Cyan said:


> It should be donated to a video game museum!


I sure as hell hope it will be.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow that video had some of the shittiest camera work I have ever seen, and it looks like he is going to drop it multiple times throughout the entire process.  Call Ben Heck (only person I could think of off the top of my head) to check it out and confirm it's safe, then plug it in and videotape the results.  Rip the EEPROM from the cartridge and call it a day.  Oh yeah, then sell the whole thing via eBay or Christie's and walk away a much richer guy.
The guy that has it is clueless, as others have said, let the professionals take over and pay you handsomely for the relic you uncovered.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 3, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah he made a video showing it off, the front plastic is separate, which would explain that being the only yellowed section
> 
> 
> yeah i doubt it, it will more than likely end up in some douches private collection never to be seen again
> ...



That guy gives me the impression that he won't take good care of that SNES-PS.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 3, 2015)

There's an AssemblerGames thread where he's talking with members of that community if you want to toss him any questions:

http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/nintendo-snes-playstation-finally-uncovered.57166/

Also, considering he's aware of the device's rarity, I'm quite sure he knows how to handle it and whatnot.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 3, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> There's an AssemblerGames thread where he's talking with members of that community if you want to toss him any questions:
> 
> http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/nintendo-snes-playstation-finally-uncovered.57166/
> 
> Also, considering he's aware of the device's rarity, I'm quite sure he knows how to handle it and whatnot.


 
Thanks for the link to AssemblerGames.  In regards to him handling it, watch the video again and tell me you'd trust this guy with a glass of water, much less this.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 3, 2015)

If I were the one in possession of it I'd bubblewrap the heck out of it so that none of it would get damaged but the guy on the video doesn't inspire that kind of trust, to actually take proper care of electronics. Especially a rare one such as this.

A couple years back I bought a Sega Mega Drive (Model 2) just like this one @ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 and to this day I've not used it much due to lack of space and that I want it in pristine shape.

The seller was kind enough to throw in another one plus Sega crap he didn't want any more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If I were the one in possession of it I'd bubblewrap the heck out of it so that none of it would get damaged but the guy on the video doesn't inspire that kind of trust, to actually take proper care of electronics. Especially a rare one such as this.


I wouldn't even wanna touch it because I'd fear that I'd break it.


----------



## koim (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 3, 2015)

koim said:


> Just so you know... it's fake
> https://www.facebook.com/VaduAmkasproject/posts/1629450570602836


What an ass.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 3, 2015)

koim said:


> Just so you know... it's fake
> https://www.facebook.com/VaduAmkasproject/posts/1629450570602836


No it's not fake. At least it's not from this person. There was lots of lost in translation stuff.

You can still believe.


----------



## koim (Jul 3, 2015)

not so sure anymore... it was not saying the same a few hours ago


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 3, 2015)

koim said:


> not so sure anymore... it was not saying the same a few hours ago


Well I can tell you that THIS has nothing to do with it. You can forget it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 3, 2015)

yeah im in 2 minds of the legitimacy, if it is a hoax its a bloody good one, and the crafting job is pretty impressive, but until i see board shots or have someone confirm its legitimacy i feel it might just be a attention grab from someones painstakingly made custom snes in the style of the long lost proto

hoping its real but still pretty skeptical, his handling on the system seems too careless for something that rare and valuable, don't want to open it or try to power it on but i will swing it around for a youtube video


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2015)

People here, on youtube and elsewhere seem to be concerned about the thing being damaged. I have seen more care and/or diligence in the handling of things before but nothing that makes me wince.

I will have to check out the assemblergames thread.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 3, 2015)

I was checking the Gaf thread yesterday ...indeed a awesome piece of game history


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 3, 2015)

If only there were test discs and a compatible power supply so it could be turned on and tried. That's what I want to see from this.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2015)

the SNES-CD prototype on wikipedia looks like this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNES-CD

It seems a scan from a magazine, so it could be only a fake design too. an "artist view" ?
are there any other picture of that add-on available? (it's not supposed to be a standalone console)

edit:
another design
http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/07/original-nintendo-sony-playstation-prototype-found/


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 3, 2015)

Cyan said:


> the SNES-CD prototype on wikipedia looks like this:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNES-CD
> 
> it seems a scan from a magazine, so it could be only a fake design too.


The picture was only a mockup.
Back in 2007, an ex-employee of Sony Imagesoft talked about the SNES CD. Mentioned the Play Station like we have seen ( http://media.edge-online.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/117/2009/04/PSNES.jpg ), only 200 were produced, one of them owned by Olaf. So far, everything holds up.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Cyan said:


> the SNES-CD prototype on wikipedia looks like this:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNES-CD
> 
> It seems a scan from a magazine, so it could be only a fake design too. an "artist view" ?
> are there any other picture of that add-on available? (it's not supposed to be a standalone console)


yeah, the way the partnership ̶w̶o̶r̶k̶e̶d̶  *would've worked was sony provided the CD tech and in return they where allowed to sell their own version, so there is 2 distinct versions that existed, the snes addon and standalone sony branded one, of which this find is the latter


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2015)

funny to spot the differences:


Spoiler: prototype1














Spoiler: prototype2


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2015)

Cyan said:


> funny to spot the differences:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: prototype1
> ...


An obvious one would be the yellowing, another one I found pretty obvious was that the 1st prototype's controller says "PLAY STATION" in a different font than what's on the system itself and on the controller and system of the second prototype, which could have just been something they changed so that it looks better. The plug on the 1st one says Nintendo and the plug on the second one says Sony, and the buttons on the 1st one are darker than the second one.
That's all I could find, but there are other differences if you look at the rest of the console.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 4, 2015)

If the SNES-PS is real there's at least one beta game to try out?

And hey, if it doesn't go to a museum then perhaps to AVGN's collection as he's one of the biggest Nintendo fans and I'm sure he'd take good care of it. Him or Pat the NES Punk. They're fairly popular on YouTube.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2015)

In case no one's figured it out yet...
https://twitter.com/VaduAmka/status/616974748438953984
The person who made this designs custom console skins. He confirmed it was a fake.

There were other ways to figure it out. The mockups of the system look different in a lot of places. Also, back when Sony worked with Nintendo, the tentative title for this was the "Play Station", not the "PlayStation" as shown on the fake. I'm not convinced Sony ever even made a prototype of this.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 4, 2015)

holy shit the SUPERDISK. the FIRST revision of the SNES-CD addon before the entire idea was scrapped (no space for playstation means it was THE FIRST concept)..I wish this was out before I did this episode



18:11 for the SNES-CD Story

nerdgasm


----------



## loco365 (Jul 4, 2015)

endoverend said:


> In case no one's figured it out yet...
> https://twitter.com/VaduAmka/status/616974748438953984
> The person who made this designs custom console skins. He confirmed it was a fake.
> 
> There were other ways to figure it out. The mockups of the system look different in a lot of places. Also, back when Sony worked with Nintendo, the tentative title for this was the "Play Station", not the "PlayStation" as shown on the fake. I'm not convinced Sony ever even made a prototype of this.


That was confirmed a joke from what I've read. Besides, it's a prototype. They undergo revisions. This may have been one of their newer revisions before it was ditched for all we know. Also, there was a prototype shown at a game show around its time if memory serves.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> That was confirmed a joke from what I've read. Besides, it's a prototype. They undergo revisions. This may have been one of their newer revisions before it was ditched for all we know.


So the confirmation of something being a joke was confirmed a joke? Do you have a source for that?


----------



## loco365 (Jul 4, 2015)

endoverend said:


> So the confirmation of something being a joke was confirmed a joke? Do you have a source for that?


Check the AssemblerGames thread I linked on the first page.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Check the AssemblerGames thread I linked on the first page.


I don't see anything in there discussing whether or not it is real, unless i missed it?
Anyway, I guess we better wait to see if the guy can get it running so we can see for sure.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 4, 2015)

endoverend said:


> I don't see anything in there discussing whether or not it is real, unless i missed it?
> Anyway, I guess we better wait to see if the guy can get it running so we can see for sure.


http://assemblergames.com/l/threads...n-finally-uncovered.57166/page-15#post-819204

And if you took ten seconds to check his most recent tweets, you'd see that he's clarifying himself, as well as citing sources mentioning the mistranslation: https://twitter.com/VaduAmka


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 4, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/Ll9kS


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 5, 2015)

aww man  I kinda saw this coming but when I first opened this thread I got pretty excited because finding a legit prototype of this would be the gaming equivalent of finding the holy grail. Wasn't secret of Mana originally supposed to be a CD based game? I'm not sure if that's just a rumor but if it had been disc based, it probably would've been much longer or just have a lot of anime cutscenes.

tbh I'm glad the Nintendo/Sony deal fell through because it allowed the PS1 to be created, but it's one of those "what if" situations that's fascinating to think about. I remember being hyped for the SNES CD/PS back in the early 90s after reading about it in gaming magazines but fortunately the deal falling through helped create the legendary CD-I with its amazing Zelda games. The animated cutscenes are brilliantly acted and the gameplay was ground-breaking. LJN can't touch Phillips and Animation Magic, and the animation in those games puts Disney to shame. It's too bad you plebes don't appreciate these masterpieces; who needs LttP or OOT when you have Faces of Evil and Zelda's adventure?

I know there's no proof that it's BS yet(I think?) but I'll be shocked if this turns out to be legit.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 7, 2015)

Not just fake but a French Fake lol


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 7, 2015)

And this is why I hate the French.....with a passion 





Nothing but  comes out their dirty smoke laced gutter traps


----------



## cracker (Jul 7, 2015)

It looks more like a dev unit than a prototype. Gotta wonder what kind of chips it has on the inside. This is a great find but without any games to play it becomes just a curiosity for most people.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> aww man  I kinda saw this coming but when I first opened this thread I got pretty excited because finding a legit prototype of this would be the gaming equivalent of finding the holy grail. Wasn't secret of Mana originally supposed to be a CD based game? I'm not sure if that's just a rumor but if it had been disc based, it probably would've been much longer or just have a lot of anime cutscenes.
> 
> tbh I'm glad the Nintendo/Sony deal fell through because it allowed the PS1 to be created, but it's one of those "what if" situations that's fascinating to think about. I remember being hyped for the SNES CD/PS back in the early 90s after reading about it in gaming magazines but fortunately the deal falling through helped create the legendary CD-I with its amazing Zelda games. The animated cutscenes are brilliantly acted and the gameplay was ground-breaking. LJN can't touch Phillips and Animation Magic, and the animation in those games puts Disney to shame. It's too bad you plebes don't appreciate these masterpieces; who needs LttP or OOT when you have Faces of Evil and Zelda's adventure?
> 
> I know there's no proof that it's BS yet(I think?) but I'll be shocked if this turns out to be legit.


Who knows if it went through, maybe Nintendo wouldn't be so stuck up playing parent as they still do today.

It would've been awesome if the Crash Bandicoot game had playable guest characters from other series and Nintendo, plus a better camera (although it works fine as it is just not going backwards).


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 7, 2015)

The Nintendo Play Station powered by Sony... i have been day dreaming about it ever since i saw this!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 7, 2015)

lol, a museum... that guy is pretty clearly playing the social medias right now, creating buzz among every collector out there.

unless he's a serious collector for these things, this thing is going to make him rich. and he know it. and he knows how it will make him the most rich. by doing a slow ad campaign. (assuming it is real. I expect some kind of authenticity certification eventually if it is. prices love certificates)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 7, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> lol, a museum... that guy is pretty clearly playing the social medias right now, creating buzz among every collector out there.
> 
> unless he's a serious collector for these things, this thing is going to make him rich. and he know it. and he knows how it will make him the most rich. by doing a slow ad campaign. (assuming it is real. I expect some kind of authenticity certification eventually if it is. prices love certificates)


It's one of a kind but the thing doesn't even work nor has a game so will it sell for more than NWC? Gotta stay tuned for his eBay auction or wherever he'll sell it at.

eBay's an ass 'cause their fees are fucking high. I sold an item for the value of £200 and then the eBay fee was of £23 so in total I made about £175 (final price with shipping). Although it's safe so if some wack job tries to scam the buyer/seller they've got protection.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's one of a kind but the thing doesn't even work nor has a game



The game thing I imagine could be sorted. I doubt you would be too hard pressed to find a coder to make a "this is more than your average SNES" tech demo, though some were saying it is basically a SNES with a fancy cart reader so maybe not.

On not working though has there been a further development that I missed?


Also I forgot to remark on it earlier but I find it amusing that people would suggest it be sent to random youtube types. Perhaps not as bizarre as those times I see/hear being starstruck when said same join a game somewhere but still strikes me as odd.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2015)

cracker said:


> It looks more like a dev unit than a prototype. Gotta wonder what kind of chips it has on the inside. This is a great find but without any games to play it becomes just a curiosity for most people.


It seems to match the designs floating in the web, keep in mind that the original PlayStation was also quite blocky, not to mention the NES which was a Famicom purposefuly redesigned to resemble a VCR.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 7, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's one of a kind but the thing doesn't even work nor has a game so will it sell for more than NWC? Gotta stay tuned for his eBay auction or wherever he'll sell it at.
> 
> eBay's an ass 'cause their fees are fucking high. I sold an item for the value of £200 and then the eBay fee was of £23 so in total I made about £175 (final price with shipping). Although it's safe so if some wack job tries to scam the buyer/seller they've got protection.



course it will. its a piece of unreleased nintendo/sony history. it doesnt matter that there's no game for it or that it may or may not need a capacitor exchanged to turn on again. (from what i got, he simply doesn't want to turn it on , fearing time and dust might cause it to short circuit inside but that can be fixed for a price) same way very old apple pc's sell for a ton despite being pretty much useless.

and ebay? i'd expect it to go to a more reliable auction house.


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Jul 7, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> lol, a museum... that guy is pretty clearly playing the social medias right now, creating buzz among every collector out there.
> 
> unless he's a serious collector for these things, this thing is going to make him rich. and he know it. and he knows how it will make him the most rich. by doing a slow ad campaign. (assuming it is real. I expect some kind of authenticity certification eventually if it is. prices love certificates)




Brings "the brilliant 'you can't come' marketing technique" mind:


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 7, 2015)

DarkWrath669 said:


> Brings "the brilliant 'you can't come' marketing technique" mind:


yeah, that'd be pretty much it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 7, 2015)

The yellowing is likely false aging as well, either that or using real parts from a yellow SNES but it sucks that this is fake. I dunno if this actually being made would've made Nintendo less conservative or not but the PS1 was/is a legendary system and a SNES CD just wouldn't have had the juice to run, say, Metal Gear Solid, FFIX, Vagrant Story and other high end PS1 titles. The SNES itself would've been a huge bottleneck. My only issue with the PS1(and 2) is that those fuckers break CONSTANTLY. I went through 3 of them before getting a PS2 and now I'm on my 3rd PS2 as well. Nintendo systems, at least the older ones, were built to last. Naturally having disc drives makes them more prone to failure compared to cart-based consoles but still.

Maybe the Saturn would've become the standard if this had become a reality? Who knows.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. Yoshida was asked about the SNES-PS and he said some rather interesting things bout it @ http://nintendoeverything.com/sonys-shuhei-yoshida-comments-on-the-snes-playstation/

Great guy. Way cooler than Reggie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> The yellowing is likely false aging as well, either that or using real parts from a yellow SNES but it sucks that this is fake.



Is there actual evidence of a fake now? The yellowing on the bottom is quite common in old plastic consumer devices and if they just reused the base but spun up a few tops with a matching screw arrangement and without all the fire retardants that tend to see yellowing happen (all well within reason for a prototype/test lab type arrangement), then that is common enough in prototyping, especially 90's prototyping.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2015)

visually it looks legit to me. All little details are well polished and looks like a real unit. 
If it's a fake, it's a good one and the author spent a lot of time to create it.


----------



## cammelspit (Jul 7, 2015)

Please God, let someone with a decent bench power supply and a screwdriver power this thing up first! You do a quick inspection for any obvious signs of damage but since it's been in storage and not in use it's very likely that if anything a couple caps may be bad but even then it is likely to work. Just hook up the bench supply and set it to the voltage written on the back of the unit and the supply will give you the correct amp input. This way you could tell exactly what the unit draws and even just buy a normal power supply that will work in the machine. Everything about the look of this unit tells me it is likely to be real, no smoking guns to imply fakery. First I would try the included cart, this is most likely to be a development version of the system software, most likely before that system software would have been built into the unit in an EEPROM or even a one time flashable micro, this was common in the early 90s. THEN, if it does not work then you test a regular SNES/SFC cart. The age of the cart and assuming it is flashable for software updates the flash may just be damaged but the unit may still work. Then and only then I'd try a disc, optical drives would be the most likely to just not work. All this could be done in maybe 30 minutes at more or less any electrical engineering lab, even a home lab of pretty much anyone with any kind of moderate skill. I can't wait to see how this one pans out tho...


----------



## happy_bunny (Jul 7, 2015)

the japanese writing on the snes cassette reads "demo"


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jul 8, 2015)

"Not fake. Not made by some Russian dude" Yeah, made by some American

I'm sorry, but in the days of 3D printing I'm not convinced. It just happened to show up after all these years huh? Just one? Not likely... Turn it on, that would be the real test. But I'm sure some dickless virgin in a basement could eventually jimmy rig it somehow with a raspberry pi and emulation just to be super l337 beta prototype leak kid on the interwebs. Yawn*

Just some troll looking for traffic to his shitty YouTube channel with 3 videos


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2015)

If that is a 3d printed effort I am mightily impressed. The overall size, surface finish and feature size are doable but it would take someone that knows what goes and if you have one of them it has been readily (and probably about as cheaply) fakeable since the thing was a prototype and before.

"just one" and "after all these years"
What is the matter with just one? The multi unit burn in/failure testing thing tends not to be done by the same people that need one to test beta software/basic handling/some exec that needs to be looped in to feel special.
Likewise who hasn't found something odd buried in a basement/attic/box in the cupboard at some point?

I am all for being cynical but I do try to ground it in something.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 8, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Is there actual evidence of a fake now? The yellowing on the bottom is quite common in old plastic consumer devices and if they just reused the base but spun up a few tops with a matching screw arrangement and without all the fire retardants that tend to see yellowing happen (all well within reason for a prototype/test lab type arrangement), then that is common enough in prototyping, especially 90's prototyping.



I'm just incredibly skeptical & as far as I know there is no absolute 100% proof either way.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 8, 2015)

show it working and disasembled (pices, circuit and stuff) or it's fake, simple like this :v everyone could make an looking real hoax without showing much of it , like the old "Ariana's triforce on oot" or most recently, Rayman on smash4 

I would why people like much to fool the others  with same powers they could do something really usefull for the humanity xD thinking that it call atention and can become a good job is a bit selfish ... but is a way, anyay


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2015)

I am skeptical about all things too; it is a good way to live life. However in this instance I have seen nothing does anything more than intrigue me further, though I do still have to read that assemblergames thread.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 8, 2015)

well by myself I'm really very curious xD, of course being an " rare eletronic device" , the people would like to see it working and unset :v PRESSING THE DANM BUTTONS!!!1111 (they did it with New3DS and 2DS when came out, why ot this? XD) Saying " oh I have no cables" ... pff come on you don't even need to understand eletricty stuff to find someone that can help you t get a font on right voltage 
also wasn't a vido that wa sposted there , nobody saw it by monts and sudden lot's of views, was like posted and shared right way


----------



## TecXero (Jul 8, 2015)

I tend to be a cynical person, but everything makes sense with this, and not in a "too good to be true" way. I'm not getting invested in it, so if it turns out to be fake then I'll just say "bummer" and move on. I am interested in it, however, and will probably follow it casually unless something technical comes up that I can dig into. I'm just not getting any red flags from this, considering how past prototypes of various games/consoles/handhelds have been found before.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jul 9, 2015)

The part where the famicon cart is inserted in particular looks dreadful. The logo on the controller looks crude, labels could easily be made for it. Funny how it seems to just be a mash up of consoles. No changes at all? Slightly different style controller perhaps? Even for a prototype, I don't think Sony or Nintendo had anything to do with this junky looking thing.

I'm not even going to consider the possibility that this could be real until I see it running.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 9, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> The part where the famicon cart is inserted in particular looks dreadful. The logo on the controller looks crude, labels could easily be made for it. Funny how it seems to just be a mash up of consoles. No changes at all? Slightly different style controller perhaps? Even for a prototype, I don't think Sony or Nintendo had anything to do with this junky looking thing.
> 
> I'm not even going to consider the possibility that this could be real until I see it running.


Prototypes normally look a bit rough. Granted this looks a bit more rough than other console prototypes that have popped up, but this was probably an early "proof-of-concept" prototype. Not something meant for anyone outside of the company to see. Later prototypes probably would have been designed to be more appealing. You could be right, and I completely understand being skeptical about it, but it just comes off a bit silly to dismiss a prototype because it doesn't look like a finished product.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I am skeptical about all things too; it is a good way to live life. However in this instance I have seen nothing does anything more than intrigue me further, though I do still have to read that assemblergames thread.


Don't read that thread. It's a huge mess.
You're better waiting for a new videos/pics or even dumps.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Prototypes normally look a bit rough. Granted this looks a bit more rough than other console prototypes that have popped up, but this was probably an early "proof-of-concept" prototype. Not something meant for anyone outside of the company to see. Later prototypes probably would have been designed to be more appealing. You could be right, and I completely understand being skeptical about it, but it just comes off a bit silly to dismiss a prototype because it doesn't look like a finished product.


It closely resembles the patent and the promotional photographs/drawings, it's as close to the _"final product"_ as you could get. The _"prototype"_ of the expansion model looked ultra-crude in comparison:


----------



## Sliter (Jul 9, 2015)

yeah, like this I guess





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the images threse looks much a semi finished thing :v like " complete console" even if a " tet version" , but everything everybody said here XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2015)

LuigiBlood said:


> Don't read that thread. It's a huge mess.
> You're better waiting for a new videos/pics or even dumps.



There was a nice summary at the start of it so I read that and left it there.

"Funny how it seems to just be a mash up of consoles."
For a prototype if you have some reasonably good fitting cases from something else, like an earlier console you might be using this as an addon for, you tend to want to do that rather than bother your case designers (and injection moulders) for a whole new batch.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> There was a nice summary at the start of it so I read that and left it there.
> 
> "Funny how it seems to just be a mash up of consoles."
> For a prototype if you have some reasonably good fitting cases from something else, like an earlier console you might be using this as an addon for, you tend to want to do that rather than bother your case designers (and injection moulders) for a whole new batch.


People are forgetting that this comes from a time when 3D printers didn't exist and you couldn't just _"make a case"_ whenever you felt like it - it was a difficult process in and out of itself, which is why most stuff from that era is blocky even as final products.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2015)

3d printers did exist back then and we actually reasonably accurate and printed sturdy enough material -- a lot of the patents from that era are now expiring which helped with this recent push for them over the last couple of years. They did however cost somewhere in the region of a decent sized house for one, nothing outside the scope of 80's/90's era Sony R&D if they really wanted it but nothing most mortals could afford. That said I looked at the photos and it showed various hallmarks of injection moulding.

All that said making a case on a whim, especially for a prototype batch, would certainly not have endeared you to your bosses back then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> 3d printers did exist back then and we actually reasonably accurate and printed sturdy enough material -- a lot of the patents from that era are now expiring which helped with this recent push for them over the last couple of years. They did however cost somewhere in the region of a decent sized house for one, nothing outside the scope of 80's/90's era Sony R&D if they really wanted it but nothing most mortals could afford. That said I looked at the photos and it showed various hallmarks of injection moulding.
> 
> All that said making a case on a whim, especially for a prototype batch, would certainly not have endeared you to your bosses back then.


If a technology exists, but isn't used, then we can pretty much dismiss it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sliter said:


> yeah, like this I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god, is that thing crying?


----------



## Sliter (Jul 9, 2015)

hey, have 1001 ways to make a case, 3D prining is just one of then (I wonder how famicon and nes where first made lol) other like maig holes on a box and fitting everything inside :v from creatinga something in clay and molding it ....
stuff like these lol
http://dabliogames.blogspot.com.br/2012/04/sega-master-system-on-cart-by-dablio.html




WiiCube_2013 said:


> My god, is that thing crying?


Lol IDK xD 
for me I saw the "golden points" as eyes and the screen as a mouth, analogs like little arms ...
I feel childsh rightnow


----------



## TecXero (Jul 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It closely resembles the patent and the promotional photographs/drawings, it's as close to the _"final product"_ as you could get.


Yeah, you're right, for back then, a PoC prototype wouldn't have had that nice of housing. I think they could have came up with a better design back then, but who knows, maybe this was one of many designs they were looking to test out.


----------



## RCJayce (Jul 10, 2015)

I just drop this here.

So when I joined Ken Kutaragi's team, there was our system, called PlayStation, that had Super Nintendo cartridge support and some disc game support. And actually, I played some games on it. But I'm not confirming or denying if this is the one, because somehow I think it's more fun to keep it kind of mysterious." — Shuhei Yoshida





sauce: http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/07/sony-shuhei-yoshida-nintendo-playstation/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## nonamejohn (Jul 10, 2015)

Absolutely love Yoshida. He played that like a beast !

Edit: I can't stop watching him blame his "no disclosure" on memory !


----------



## cammelspit (Jul 12, 2015)

Though I hardly expect a non disclosure agreement to be in effect nearly more than 20 years on I do love this dude. I would have to do the same myself just to mess with people... This man does it like a boss! I just wonder if any of the internet detectives are on the case to find EXACTLY who this kid is and to see if there is any real historical merit to him getting hold of this machine, assuming it's not just a fantastic fake that is. While I am thinking about it, if this does turn out to be a fake then I really want to meet the forger because they would have had to do a masterful job of making it appear real. There just is no smoking gun on this one and that alone makes my interest peak more than it would any other way. *Finger Crossed*


----------

